# 2012 JCTRA Hangover Scrambles, Jan 1st @ Washougal MXP



## mikeames (Dec 12, 2010)

Announcing the 41st annual JCTRA Hangover Scrambles race to be held at Washougal MXP (Washington State) on Sunday, January 1st 2012


This event is open to dirt bikes and ATV's (sorry, no side-by-sides this year). 


Each class competes in a one hour timed race. (30 min. Kids race, $5 entry)


The courses vary depending on the mode of transport and skill levels. Difficulty varies greatly depending on the weather. Courses for Sport Quads (2WD) are designed more for speed, while the Utility Quad (4WD) is more obstacle oriented...and 4WD is required.


Unless the roads are closed, the races will be held regardless of weather conditions...*come prepared!*


NEW $5 BONUS RACE...DIRT BIKES ONLY THIS YEAR... Must race at least one other class to enter. All finishers entered into a drawing for valuable prizes and gift cards! If more quads show up than bikes then next years Bonus Race will be quads only... Sorry, there isn't enough time for both.


*Event tees to early entrants/pre-reg's...limited availability.*


$30 race entry, plus $15 for each additional class.
Plus $5 for bonus race if you choose. (Must race at least one class)
$5 Kids only race.
PLUS
Gate fee $10, Kids 7-14 $5, Under 7 free.
Everyone entering the grounds must pay gate fee.
Camping $10, plenty of room. Some power...first come first served!


CASH ONLY AT EVENT! NO CHECKS OR CREDIT CARDS!


ALL PROFITS BENEFIT THE TRAILS OF JONES CREEK OHV AREA!


PREREGISTRATION with PAYPAL at WWW.JCTRA.ORG


Racers under 18 must have parent present (to sign waiver) at signup on race day to participate!!


For more info WWW.JCTRA.ORG or email [email protected]


----------

